# Cobra Kai



## stluee (Sep 15, 2020)

Is a series spin-off from the movie KARATI KID

Thirty four years after events of the 1984 All Valley Karate Tournament, a down-and-out Johnny Lawrence seeks redemption by reopening the infamous Cobra Kai dojo, reigniting his rivalry with a now successful Daniel LaRusso.
First episode date: May 2, 2018
Cast: Ralph Macchio, William Zabka, Xolo Maridueña, MORE
Nominations: Primetime Creative Arts Emmy Award for Outstanding Stunt Coordination for a Comedy Series or Variety Program, MORE
Program creators: Jon Hurwitz, Hayden Schlossberg, Josh Heald
Its on Netflix. I really like it. I watched two seasons in three days! I haven't seen the KARATIE KID movie in ages. This time around I am on team Johnny's side.

I wish it didn't have foul language. It would have been cute for teens.


----------



## Lee (Oct 13, 2020)

I really enjoyed this, was excellent and very well done.


----------



## marti (Oct 13, 2020)

never saw it


----------

